
Google DeepMind StarCraft Demonstration (Scheduled 1pm EST) - Moodles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUTMhmVh1qs
======
dplgk
32 points and not a single comment?

~~~
xbmcuser
Its a 2+ hour video most people forgot how they got to the page by the time
the video ended

